# Sicilian: ci passà e un ci impicì



## angelidito1

Intento buscar la traducción de la frase "ci passà e un ci impicì". Es siciliano, no italiano. Eso es lo único que sé a ciencia cierta.

Google me ofrece traducirlo como corso o como italiano, nada más, por lo que no me quedo conforme con la traducción.

¿Hay algún/a siciliano/o en el foro?


----------



## Androide74

Contexto?
Así no entiendo, creo no está escritto correctamente (ci passai e m'impicciai?)


----------



## angelidito1

Androide74 said:


> Contexto?
> Así no entiendo, creo no está escritto correctamente (ci passai e m'impicciai?)


Lo vi en un estado de WhatsApp. No había nada más…
Ya no es posible preguntar a quien lo puso.


----------



## aefrizzo

Androide74 said:


> Contexto?
> Así no entiendo, creo no está escritto correctamente (ci passai e m'impicciai?)


Sure,it is Sicilian although with little graphic and phonetic variants according to different zones of Sicily. In my neck of woods it is "ci passò e un c'impincì*'*u" (passò senza inciampare, he/she went throughout without stumbling upon) either in case of real or metaphoric trip or mistake.
Sorry for editing, I am not so clever in written Sicilian.


----------



## angelidito1

aefrizzo said:


> Sure,it is Sicilian although with little graphic and phonetic variants according to different zones of Sicily. In my neck of woods it is "ci passò e un c'impincì*'*u" (passò senza inciampare, he/she went throughout without stumbling upon) either in case of real or metaphoric trip or mistake.
> Sorry for editing, I am not so clever in written Sicilian.


Thank you very much aefrizzo ^-^


----------

